

Evaluating the Effects of Accelerators? Not So Fast - danielpal
http://www.forbes.com/sites/kauffman/2012/08/08/evaluating-the-effects-of-accelerators-not-so-fast/

======
danielpal
"You will notice there is one dot way out on the boundaries of the
distribution in each chart. It turns out this dot represents the same
accelerator each time, Y-Combinator. Indeed, Christiansen himself points out
that Y-Combinator is an outlier."

------
dmor
What really strikes me about this data set is that YCombinator alone has 2x
the exits of all the other other accelerators combined, and accounts for 93%
of the total exit amount. Whenever someone asks "why you choose YC?" just
quote that - its no guarantee of success by any means but I am certainly happy
to keep such good company.

I should note the author things the exit value numbers for this study are
bogus, so that that stat as an indicator not necessarily a piece of data.

~~~
rdl
Yeah, and the "anti college movement" isn't about CS at Stanford, either, it's
about the thousands of small private and for-profit schools graduating (or not
graduating, usually) a bunch of Communications majors.

